# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  Espire 1 VR Operative, le clone de Metal Gear Solid mais en VR

## MetalDestroyer

Bon, bah, voilà. Les dévs ont enfin sorti le jeu d'infiltration à la Metal Gear Solid, Espire 1 : VR Operative.




Le rendu est assez minimal mais propre. Par contre, la physique est bien pourri. Nos mains traversent les murs et objets (y compris ceux qu'on peut tenir en main).

L'IA n'est pas extra non plus. Elle réagit à 2 à l'heure et il y a cette effet bullet time qui dure éternellement quand on se fait repérer. Du coup, on ne sait pas trop si la cible est blessé voir mort si je décide de le buter à la mitraillette. 
J'ai trouvé quelques manques de finition sur la 1e map. Je pensais pouvoir cacher un corps et au lieu de ça, je me suis retrouvé sous le niveau du jeu. En tout cas, le jeu propose un mode histoire avec une musique d'ambiance pas trop mal. 

Bon, par contre, je ne sais pas si c'est mon micro du HTC Vive qui déconne, mais quand je dis Freeze, le garde ne m'entends pas.  ::sad::  Et j'ai aussi massacrer mon frigo en voulant assommer un garde.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Dernière chose, les Index Controller sont mal gérés pour le moment.

----------


## 564.3

Ah c'est ballot. Les mecs d'UploadVR sont plutôt contents (4/5), même s'ils trouvent que ce n'est pas parfait.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Pris également, même si j'ai du mal avec les jeux d'infiltration (j'ai jamais osé trop rejouer à Budget Cuts que j'ai acheté car les robots me font vraiment flipper)

Ici ca marche bien, on ne sent pas trop pourchassé, mais on a plutôt l'impression d'être le prédateur. Ca manque en effet pas mal de finition mais le jeu se prête tellement à la VR...

Ah oui, et sinon le système de déplacement est vraiment bien foutu, pour ceux qui ont de la cinétose, je pense que c'est un super compromis. Je l'ai supprimé car j'ai l'habitude mais c'est une bonne idée.


J'ai lu qu'ensuite tu controlais toi même le bullet time et pas uniquement quand tu te fais repérer.

Quels sont les soucis avec le valve index?

----------


## Oyooh

je l'ai pris aussi. J'ai fait les deux premières missions et j'aime bien pour l'instant.

Par contre je trouve que les gardes nous voient un peu trop facilement: j'essaie de passer en mode fantôme, mais j'ai bon passer sur une poutre à 5m de haut, dans l'ombre et accroupis, les gardes me grillent presque directement.
Au final, j'ai fini les deux premières missions en mode bourrin à tirer sur tout le monde ^^

Pour le bullet time manuel, tu le récupères dès la 2nde mission.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Apparemment, si ton entourage / ton environnement / ou toi fais du bruit, les gardes vont l'entendre. 
Sinon, faut rester accroupi jusqu'à que les voiles du casque devient sombre pour te confirmer qu'on ne te voit pas.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> J'ai lu qu'ensuite tu controlais toi même le bullet time et pas uniquement quand tu te fais repérer.
> 
> Quels sont les soucis avec le valve index?


Pour le bullet time, oui tu peux le contrôler plus tard mais quand tu te fais repérer, le jeu bascule en bullet time et tu n'as pas le contrôle pour la virer.
En fait, c'est plus le jeu qui n'exploite pas les possibilités du Valve Index Controller et le grip est mal fichu du coup, j'ai parfois du mal à tenir une arme à 2 mains.

Sinon, je suis au chapitre 1.3, les maps sont assez immense et y a pas mal de possibilités autre que d'y aller en mode rambo. J'ai cru que j'avais terminé le mode histoire vu comment le jeu m'a éjecté de la mission pour retourner dans le menu pour me proposer de faire des missions challenges.
Mais en fait, étant donné que j'ai pas un score de dingue et de succès débloqué sur les précédents chapitres, le jeu m'impose de faire un certain nombre de missions challenges pour pouvoir jouer à la suite de l'histoire.
Ca sux.

J'en suis déjà à 3h de jeu.

----------


## Rodwin

Merci pour ton retour Metal ! You rock !  :Rock:

----------

